# Focal Polyglass vs. K2 Power line



## FG79 (Jun 30, 2008)

I auditioned 4 Focal speakers on a soundboard powered off an Alpine head unit & Mosconi AS100.2 amplifier:

165 KR2
165 KR
165 V30
165 VB

For my taste (smooth highs, midrange/midbass presence) , the Polyglass line was superior to the K2 Power line. It seemed as you went up the board (and higher in line), the speaker was brighter and thinner; and in the opposite direction it got smoother and fuller. Has a tonal signature similar to Morel, Hybrid Audio.

Not necessarily definitive of what it will sound in car and/or active setup, but it is telling. Given the big price difference, it's also rather significant. I'll take the $250-300 VB over the $950 KR2 any day.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Yea I definitely favored the Polyglass 165 V30 30th anniversary edition that I have over their "higher end" options (I have not heard the Utopia/Be though). The 165 KR2 were too bright and thin sounding compared, A/B comparison since they were on the sound board off the same amp at the same height.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Are VBs significantly different from v2s?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I felt the same way.


----------

